
Find messages faster with the Microsoft Garage’s latest release, Email Insights - richardboegli
https://blogs.microsoft.com/firehose/2017/02/14/find-messages-faster-with-the-microsoft-garages-latest-release-email-insights/
======
gggggggg
"not currently available"

I am in Australia. But sounds like a good idea.

